

Don't include remote searches in the home lens  - muriithi
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054776

======
jeffehobbs
Yes. Agreed. This is a jump the shark moment for Ubuntu, I am horrified they
are taking this direction. Hopefully there is time enough for a correction
(ask during setup?).

